# Micrometer set



## prasad (Dec 11, 2014)

I was wondering if Santa would bring me a micrometer set. There are two on my mind. One is a 0" - 6" inch set by Shars available on ebay for $98 plus shipping. Second is a 0" - 3" set at HarborFreight available for $39.99 less 25% discount coupon. 

Are these any good? 

Thanks
Prasad 
Wynnewood PA


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 11, 2014)

Buy the 0-6 and call it a day brother. The HF likely work fine, but I would rather have the 4,5,6 as well


----------



## chips&more (Dec 11, 2014)

You did not say what you need them for? If it’s just for general hobby shop metrology? I would instead get a well-made 6” dial/digital caliper. And a well-made 0-1 mike…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a set of 0 to 4 Chinese mics I bought on eBay for $39 and they work well and are pretty accurate. For hobby use the cheaper ones are pretty good. If you work in a ISO certified shop, then yes you should spring the extra bucks for Starrett or other top shelf mics.

Mark Frazier


----------



## sk1nner (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the HF 3 pc mic set, nice but only read in .001.  I use China 0-6 mics at work (FAA repair station) calibrated, read in .0001.  Either set will work fine in a home shop, it all depends on your needs I wish I had gotten the 0-6 set in the first place.

(I took the HF mics to work and they were acurate on our certified jo blocks)


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 11, 2014)

I was at a tool outlet long ago that had several of those 3-piece sets.  Fiddling thru some of those sets revealed variations in the smoothness/friction/grittiness/click-resistance of the friction thumbwheels.  I carefully disassembled and cleaned the internals of my set.  Seems that chinese grit is included as standard in some of these imports.  Just something to think on...


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 14, 2014)

I bought a nice 1-5" .0001" set of newer Mitutoyo mics with tools and standards, satin chrome finish, in excellent condition for $50 at a yard sale.  If you are not in a hurry it might be worth looking around for a used set.  Buying a smaller smaller import set, or just a cheap 0-1" mic and a caliper might get you by until you find the right used set at the right price...


----------



## dfwilbanks (Jul 25, 2019)

I need a set of micrometers, 1", 2", 3".
Have digital micrometers caught up with old school micrometers in accuracy? I am 100% skilled at reading a micrometer so don't go there. Equally priced I would prefer the digital if they are up to the job. Anyone have experance with digital?


----------



## WarrenP (Jul 26, 2019)

In my opinion The problem with digital is when you want to use them the battery is always dead. Others you dont have to worry about battery.


----------



## macardoso (Jul 26, 2019)

I have a mix and match set of 0-6" import mic's along with a 0-1 and 1-2" Mitutoyo digital absolute. I'd recommend the set from Shars as I feel their quality is a bit better and make sure to get ones that read in tenths. You might not need it now, but it is helpful down the road. I am assuming you have a quality pair of 6" calipers already.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jul 26, 2019)

I have an analog set (6) from Shars and they are quite nice.


----------



## dave auto (Jul 26, 2019)

I just brought a set of the HF ones.  They work fine and only to 0.001" but the two references 1" and 2" are off by + 0.002" when mic by better one.


----------



## dave auto (Jul 26, 2019)

dfwilbanks said:


> I need a set of micrometers, 1", 2", 3".
> Have digital micrometers caught up with old school micrometers in accuracy? I am 100% skilled at reading a micrometer so don't go there. Equally priced I would prefer the digital if they are up to the job. Anyone have experance with digital?



See the Starrett catalog on the accuracy of their electronic measuring devices compared to the dial ones.  I was surprised that the dial ones were more accurate than the digital ones.  But I do have some HF digital ones that seem to be accurate -- I hate when they run out of batteries and accuracy may be affected by the battery condition.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2019)

dfwilbanks said:


> I need a set of micrometers, 1", 2", 3".
> Have digital micrometers caught up with old school micrometers in accuracy? I am 100% skilled at reading a micrometer so don't go there. Equally priced I would prefer the digital if they are up to the job. Anyone have experance with digital?



I have 0-1" & 1-2" Mitutoyo digital Quantumikes. I love them, they are very accurate, & the batteries last a long time. Equally priced as vernier mics, nope no way, good quality digitals will cost more. I personally only trust Mitutoyo for digitals. I only have/wanted digital mics in those 2 sizes though. Only downside is they are bulkier & heavier than verniers. All my other mics are vernier.


----------



## WarrenP (Jul 29, 2019)

You can get a nice, starrett or mitutoyo, set from Ebay if your patient . I got 0 to 3 Inch set brand new for less than half list price because the box had some of the stain worn off.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 29, 2019)

The best value I've found in USA-made micrometers is from Scherr-Tumico.  They sold on big government contracts, so complete sets of their mics can be bought on eBay in unused condition for the price of a china import.  I have the Tumicos in 0"-12".  I also have Tumico depth mics in the same range.  They are, in my opinion, comparable to B&S, Starrett, and Mitutoyo.  Okay, the finish on the Mitutoyos is sublime, but it's the barrels and anvils that count.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 29, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> The best value I've found in USA-made micrometers is from Scherr-Tumico.  They sold on big government contracts, so complete sets of their mics can be bought on eBay in unused condition for the price of a china import.  I have the Tumicos in 0"-12".  I also have Tumico depth mics in the same range.  They are, in my opinion, comparable to B&S, Starrett, and Mitutoyo.  Okay, the finish on the Mitutoyos is sublime, but it's the barrels and anvils that count.



I wanted a set of 0-6" Mitutoyos but couldn't afford even used sets on ebay at the time. I was almost about to buy a set of 0-6" mics from HF to get me by even though I that's something I would not do. Glad I didn't, I ended finding a set of 0-6" Accupros brand new in case for $200 shipped. They are made by Scherr-Tumico. As you said, not as nice looking as the bigger names but I'm happy with them & haven't bothered searching for the set of Mitus again. I bought a Craftsman 0-1" mic a while back cause it was cheap, also made by Scherr-Tumico.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 30, 2019)

Here is a set of 5” to 11” Brown and Sharp I just purchased recently at a pawnshop for$275


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

